# How to make memories your own?



## GillesSwitz (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello!

Do you know if there are recover stories from people whose memories came back? I mean, I have not forgotten anything but there seems as if they are not mine... And it's soooo disturbing! Also, time is completely distorted and past knowledge don't seem to be mine.

Are there special exercises to reappropriate all this stuff? Like thinking of the memories, watching photos... Or will this naturally be back when I recover?

Best,

Gilles


----------



## Cody27 (Jun 4, 2015)

You are just going to have to stop worrying about all the what ifs and when's , until then put your head down and keep moving , stay busy and don't over analyze everything you will get better !!


----------



## GillesSwitz (Nov 16, 2015)

I keep moving, you know, I still go for work, still have entertainments, go for parties with friends...

Nevertheless, I don't understand the link "being worried" (btw I don't have any anxiety till the beginning of my DP) and "feeling like all your past life didn't exist"... I mean, I don't see how the fact to stay busy and not analyze will make all my past life back.

Do u see my point? Can you explain what was yours?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the OP means keep busy. untill ur mind snaps out of the DPm and when it does ur past memories will back back as you will feel like u again. its hard to retrieve those memories when you are dissociated as they are seperated from u for the time being.


----------



## GillesSwitz (Nov 16, 2015)

katiej said:


> I think the OP means keep busy. untill ur mind snaps out of the DPm and when it does ur past memories will back back as you will feel like u again. its hard to retrieve those memories when you are dissociated as they are seperated from u for the time being.


Hi! Actually one of my question was, does this already happen to someone here?


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah there is, when you recover everything to do with depersonalization will go away


----------



## Hashbone (Jan 1, 2016)

I recovered fully for 5 hours last week, and this is what it feels like.... You no longer have any visual symptoms or any symptoms at all. You get your sense of self back like an old friend coming to see you. And best or all the brain fog goes away! It's amazing! So I can tell you for sure that you are not brain damaged, your not schizophrenic, it's just all based on fears, believe that! You will recover but it just takes some time, hang in there!


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

hi,


----------

